# Lemon Shark



## WinstonCup03 (Sep 23, 2011)

Got her out of Indian Pass using the back third of a blacktip as bait. Guesstimated at 8ft. Her pecs were so big it was impossible to drag her onto shore. 1 1/2hr. fight using 50lbs big game spooled on a penn 6/0 with 9 foot of cable and 3 foot of wire (store bought rig).

Got a nice liitle suprise earlier using the same setup minus the blacktip and replacing with a bluefish.

EPIC.....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Got any pics?? Sounds like a good fight.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great catches!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

random tarponnnn!! haha sweettt


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice Tiger Shark!:thumbsup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jdhkingfisher said:


> random tarponnnn!! haha sweettt


They aren't random at Indian Pass. It'll be filled with them into October. Gotta love it there. Last time I was there the sharks hit the bait soon as it hit the water. It also looked like chocolate milk then. Great catch on the tarpon and the shark.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

That is fantastic! Where is Indian Pass?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It's a pass into Apalachicola Bay. Right around the corner from Cape San Blas.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I didnt know that. Thought is was near Cocoa Beach. Never have caught a Lemon Shark, but always wanted to. I have heard they are good to eat. Too bad they are illegal to keep.


----------



## dwatts1984 (Aug 2, 2011)

So your running a store bought rig..??? Thats what im talking about! My buddy and I have been out using a 6/0 and hes so woried about catching JAWS or something he swears we need to go bigger! I personally thi8nk we will be fine. If we get spooled... we get spooled... 

Uh... Tarpon... Ok hahaha What was it almost 6 foot?


----------



## WinstonCup03 (Sep 23, 2011)

dwatts1984 said:


> So your running a store bought rig..??? Thats what im talking about! My buddy and I have been out using a 6/0 and hes so woried about catching JAWS or something he swears we need to go bigger! I personally thi8nk we will be fine. If we get spooled... we get spooled...
> 
> Uh... Tarpon... Ok hahaha What was it almost 6 foot?


 
Using a 6/0 is usually a fairly safe bet. I think a shorter bait drop is smart and a little luck always helps with any shark in the 8'+ range. If this had been an 8' Bullshark, the task of landing it would have been infinitely more difficult. 

The Tarpon was real close to 6' and heavy.....gotta be close to 125lbs.....and she swam off after a 20min revival.


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Awesome catch! That's a great trip, thanks for the pics and report.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*
*

*all u need is 6 feet of some #12- 174lb wire and twist it intoo a braid with 3 strains we catch makos of up too 1000lbs with it*..*we have had one leader for years now, they never brake 
*


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

CatHunter nailed it! Good advice my friend... You know what you are doing..


----------



## WinstonCup03 (Sep 23, 2011)

Our store bought rig is 9ft of 480lbs cable with 3-4ft of 12# wire....still had big spinners bust it.....but they bust everything when they're spinnin'. 


*all u need is 6 feet of some #12- 174lb wire and twist it intoo a braid with 3 strains we catch makos of up too 1000lbs with it*..*we have had one leader for years now, they never brake *
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

Cool catches and great reporting mate


:thumbup:






-----------------------------------
Fishing Trips..Fort Lauderdale Charters


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

After a recent local tackle store shark tournament with brand new store bought rig from same said local tackle store came apart at the crimp, I will make my own from now on.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Welcome Back*

Todd; Glad to see that you're back and posting.

I was beginning to wonder where you had gotten off to. 

I hope that you made it through the TS OK! C2


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Thanks. No big issues just a few grand in roof/siding repairs. Haven't posted in the local stuff lately since I am in Rhode Island through the end of the month. Check the out of the area reports.


----------



## shakenbake (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice shark. Anyone heard of any good ones being caught off P'cola beach lately?


----------

